

The Waterslide of Weirdness – Is some tech just too freaky? - misterjworth
http://www.joshworth.com/the-water-slide-of-weirdness/

======
misterjworth
A humorous look at google glass, the uncanny valley, and our natural
resistance to newfangled gadgets.

